# Importing our car from the UK



## margaretteresa (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi 
My husband and I are getting very confused, we want to bring our uk car which we have owned for over 12months to Portugal. We own a property and would like to matripulate the car and leave it in Portugal at the property. We plan to stay for several months at a time with a view to becoming resident possibly next year.

The car is 2004 plate and we have been told it would cost between 5,500 and 6,500 to matripulate it!! 

The car value is less than this.

Any Ideas Please: Very confused ?

Margaret and Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can only matriculate your UK car if you a Registered Residents in Portugal, otherwise you can bring it to Portugal legally for a maximum of 183 days in any 12 month period.

No it* wouldn't* cost 5,500 and 6,500 to matripulate it!! 
If you did it yourself it's more like 500€. 

The only extra running cost once matriculated is Road Tax (IUC) so if you matriculated in 2013 then the car's *road tax is the same as a new* vehicle of that year, *not the year the car was first registered in UK* as UK it's on based cc and CO2.
This site will give you IUC for 2012, no information for 2013 yet
Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2012 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação
It's not quite as straightforward as looking at table if you use Google Chrome with translator enabled it does translate well.
*The coefficient to multiply by for a 2012 car is 1.15*
To calculate the amount payable will have to: add the portion of the cylinder portion of the emissions and then multiply that result by the number of the above table according to the year of the car. 
Example: a 2008 car, the 1300 gasoline displacement and 150g/km of CO2 emissions will pay (53.98 + 80.87) * 1.05 = 141.59 €.


----------

